# Oldest Nicknames



## Autumn

I'm reading back over the Light Mightyena threads (which happened well before I joined but people made a big stink about them sooo) and I noticed that even back then Tailsy was _still called_ Tailsy even though she's had other nicknames. And some people still know Viki as surskitty (or in my mind, Floop), Chalumeau is sometimes Mudkip to me, etc.

So I guess I'm just curious to know what some people's nicknames for others are that are older than you would expect given how long it's been since they used that name. Viki and Chalumeau haven't been Floop and Mudkip in a very long time, but I still make that association because that's what they *were*. Anyone else (old member or young) have that experience?

(Funnily enough, I don't think anyone remembers me as anything but Polymetric and Augment, _maybe_ Leafpool, even though I was at my most infamous when I was G-Mew, ZigZag and Crystalline Pikachu.)


----------



## Jolty

i have been jolty since the dawn of time

though i have been icedragonjolty (still has jolty in it so) and was spanners for that year when i was banned

fandom secret i STILL think of viki as surskitty
and i am trying to remember what datura's first name was omg..... AURORAKING YES THAT WAS IT
also i remember when tarvos was bulbasaur. and i almost just called him altmer oops


----------



## Datura

Jolty said:


> AURORAKING YES THAT WAS IT


:sweatdrop:

(The smilies are so underused!)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> I'm reading back over the Light Mightyena threads (which happened well before I joined but people made a big stink about them sooo) and I noticed that even back then Tailsy was _still called_ Tailsy even though she's had other nicknames. And some people still know Viki as surskitty (or in my mind, Floop), Chalumeau is sometimes Mudkip to me, etc.
> 
> So I guess I'm just curious to know what some people's nicknames for others are that are older than you would expect given how long it's been since they used that name. Viki and Chalumeau haven't been Floop and Mudkip in a very long time, but I still make that association because that's what they *were*. Anyone else (old member or young) have that experience?
> 
> (Funnily enough, I don't think anyone remembers me as anything but Polymetric and Augment, _maybe_ Leafpool, even though I was at my most infamous when I was G-Mew, ZigZag and Crystalline Pikachu.)


you're still zigzag to me >||| although I remember that mainly because super-obvious guess who.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> you're still zigzag to me >||| although I remember that mainly because super-obvious guess who.


you've still never told me who _you_ are D: *flail*
and i kind of remember the guess who. i feel like what i did was post, have no one guess me, and then post again saying like "MY NAME IS SIMILAR TO A CERTAIN EARLY-GAME HOENN POKEMON'S NAME" or something but i can't quite recall


----------



## Superbird

Poly, I actually moreso remember you as Leafpool most of the time when I'm not thinking. 
And then pretty much everyone else I recognize by whatever name they happen to be using.

I myself used to be Superbird and then I shortened it and whatever. I might go back, might not, who caressssss


----------



## Autumn

ffff chal just texted me to express extreme shock that i was, in fact, both crystalline pikachu and zigzag

somehow i managed to be both infamous and unknown at the same time. infamous in that people recognized the names and are shocked (probably because i've improved a buttload since then), unknown because nobody noticed when i changed my name from zigzag to crystalline pikachu or crystalline pikachu to leafpool :p (at least i *think* that was the order they were in...)

birdy, i always remember you as superbird. and datura/auroraking/whatever is always furret in my mind.


----------



## Spoon

I've had a fair share of usernames (Zironixx, Wolfie, and Oddly Hydraulic, Kay¿), but I've used Spoon for the longest, so I'm pretty sure that's what most people know me as. (Unless it's from a different place, then it's some variation of the shockingly different Spoon-Fork.)

 Datura's still Furret, but occasionally AuroraKing in my mind. Poly alternates between Poly, Augment, and Leafpool. Tarvos is usually Tarvos, but sometimes Altmer. Viki is always floop or surskitty*. I vaguely associate Chalumeau with Mudkip, but ey's always Chalumeau. Kratos is Phoenixsong, never Kratos. Superbird is Superbird; Birdy doesn't exist. No matter what Tailsy goes by, she's always Tailsy. I shorten sreservoir to res, but that doesn't really go here, does it? Pathos is sometimes Whivit. Jolty is Jolty, but I'm never sure if the j should be uppercase, lowercase, or the whole name should be caps. I still associate Lyra with rock-ground, but he's almost always Lyra. Alraune is sometimes Megan, sometimes. Green is just a scrambled mish-mash of names, so I just go with Green. Sangfroidish is Meowth. 

Dannichu and Music Dragon (if memory serves) haven't changed their usernames ever, so they both are those names.

I kind of wonder how many new usernames where just shortening of old ones.

*Fun fact: I still vaguely remember surskitty's usertitle for some reason: that guy who knows guys.


----------



## surskitty

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> ffff chal just texted me to express extreme shock that i was, in fact, both crystalline pikachu and zigzag
> 
> somehow i managed to be both infamous and unknown at the same time. infamous in that people recognized the names and are shocked (probably because i've improved a buttload since then), unknown because nobody noticed when i changed my name from zigzag to crystalline pikachu or crystalline pikachu to leafpool :p (at least i *think* that was the order they were in...)


I had no idea you were all the same person.

... I'm not surprised people still think of me as surskitty, given that I still usually use either surskitty or daikonpan as my username ...  Viki's just because I like Suikoden and for a bit there I was going as Viki on irc.  I'm not sure why I switched over to Viki here.  'Why not', probably.

Just please don't call me 'Floop'.  Ow.


----------



## Tailsy

when I joined tcodf in 2003 my username was HellFlameVulpix

in light of this knowledge _I am more than fine with being Tailsy for the rest of my life_


----------



## Autumn

Spoon said:


> I've had a fair share of usernames (Zironixx, Wolfie, and Oddly Hydraulic, Kay¿), but I've used Spoon for the longest, so I'm pretty sure that's what most people know me as. (Unless it's from a different place, then it's some variation of the shockingly different Spoon-Fork.)


you're spoon to me but i only just remembered that you were zironixx wow. I mean I knew that but i just... forgot?



> Pathos is sometimes Whivit.


!!! That's a new one. Didn't know that.



surskitty said:


> I had no idea you were all the same person.


Again: Infamous yet unknown. Until a few years ago, Butterfree and opal hadn't made the connection between Leafpool/Poly and G-Mew.

I got on everyone's nerves back then didn't I :p


----------



## surskitty

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> Again: Infamous yet unknown. Until a few years ago, Butterfree and opal hadn't made the connection between Leafpool/Poly and G-Mew.
> 
> I got on everyone's nerves back then didn't I :p


I don't think I liked you that much but I also don't think I particularly disliked you.  If I'd had strong feelings either way, I'd've noticed the name changes, but I didn't, so I didn't.  So that's something :D


----------



## Autumn

well there was this :p


----------



## surskitty

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> well there was this :p


that's kind of terrible but i'm now mostly going WOW YOUNGER ME, YOU'RE AN ASSHOLE


----------



## Tarvos

I remember most people's old nicknames, I think, except if I didn't care about you back then. It happens. Sorry if I didn't care about you back then.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

whivit was also pentimento and moo when I'm not calling to poo, but I always call it poo nowadays. (it wants me to be enema. is a mutual thing, suppose?)

... I just, don't lose names easily. when I switch to a different name for something, it's usually because it's easier to think/pronounce/type/something.



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> you've still never told me who _you_ are D: *flail*
> and i kind of remember the guess who. i feel like what i did was post, have no one guess me, and then post again saying like "MY NAME IS SIMILAR TO A CERTAIN EARLY-GAME HOENN POKEMON'S NAME" or something but i can't quite recall


I think what came of that last time was, idek but I think ocean was me once but I can't tell because most of the distinctive developed rather later and I can't even younger-me.


----------



## hopeandjoy

My old nickname has been lost to the sands of time, so that you may never find-

H-hey wait! What are you doing? Don't scroll over my username! Nooooooooo!

Yeah, I never change names. If I did, maybe people would forget my younger self even more? I don't know.

At least Ketsu (what an awkward name in retrospect... orz) wasn't my original name, which has been lost to the sands of the Great Forum Crash of '08. Unless you remember.


----------



## ultraviolet

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> well there was this :p


can I just say that it is so frustrating when people link to the old forums and it goes 'haha nope you need to log in' and I don't _have _a login because I'm not a tcod veteran!! :C i wanna snoop around too


----------



## Zora of Termina

I think I've basically always been the same. Always.

Other people I talk to I mostly just refer to by their actual names by now sans Flora and Flareth.
poly will always be glittermew to me (i remember being a wee 12 year old zor and absolutely idolizing her sprites, holy god was i a twatter)

The rest of you are mostly just 'that one person i vaguely dislike'


----------



## Autumn

Zora of Termina said:


> poly will always be glittermew to me (i remember being a wee 12 year old zor and absolutely idolizing her sprites, holy god was i a twatter)'


i will _never_ understand this


----------



## Mai

ultraviolet said:


> can I just say that it is so frustrating when people link to the old forums and it goes 'haha nope you need to log in' and I don't _have _a login because I'm not a tcod veteran!! :C i wanna snoop around too


Same :( Maybe if people just _lent us their old accounts_ except no

There are a few people I recognize as their old names because people keep calling them that? Like Furret with Datura, I suppose (and I think I've seen a few posts with AuroraKing but). Superbird, Kusari rarely, Meowth, Ampharos, and Kindling Queen are all things I remember and use sometimes.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> i will _never_ understand this


dont worry neither will i


----------



## Autumn

Maimi said:


> Same :( Maybe if people just _lent us their old accounts_ except no


You never asked!! I'd be willing to give anyone my (old!TCoD) password, idc


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Despite being here for... two and a half years? I still remember Maimi as dragonair, Birdy as Superbird, Chal as Vixie, Lyra Heartsrings as rock-ground, Coloursfall as Full Metal Cookies... and well, you get the point.

I'm just glad no one ever refers to me as Zangviper.


----------



## Mai

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> You never asked!! I'd be willing to give anyone my (old!TCoD) password, idc


That'd be great, then! I figured it'd be weird to ask, haha. Would you prefer to PM it or



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Despite being here for... two and a half years? I still remember Maimi as dragonair, Birdy as Superbird, Chal as Vixie, Lyra Heartsrings as rock-ground, Coloursfall as Full Metal Cookies... and well, you get the point.
> 
> I'm just glad no one ever refers to me as Zangviper.


_*Please,* no._

Those were awful, embarrassing times. D: ... And thinking of it, I remember Zangviper!you. You... didn't seem that bad at the time, but.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Maimi said:


> _*Please,* no._
> 
> Those were awful, embarrassing times. D: ... And thinking of it, I remember Zangviper!you. You... didn't seem that bad at the time, but.


I probably wasn't as bad as I remember, but I rarely posted outside of forum games, made a few douchey bigoted remarks in some of the other forums, fed trolls, and spouted godawful memes _all the damn time._


----------



## Mai

Vehement Mustelid said:


> I probably wasn't as bad as I remember, but I rarely posted outside of forum games, made a few douchey bigoted remarks in some of the other forums, fed trolls, and spouted godawful memes _all the damn time._


I just remembered you in the RP forums, which is where I hung out most of the time, I think (although I definitely remember times in forum games).

... Thinking of how awful I was at roleplaying back then makes me cringe. I'm still not very good, but back then I was the literal worst.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Despite being here for... two and a half years? I still remember...  ...Lyra Heartstrings as rock-ground...





Maimi said:


> _*Please,* no._
> 
> Those were awful, embarrassing times.


This.

Words cannot describe what an idiot I was up until ~2008-2009.

Also, I'm fairly sure that those who took part in the Battle for Asber remember me as Effercon, as that was my username at the time.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> This.
> 
> Words cannot describe what an idiot I was up until ~2008-2009.
> 
> Also, I'm fairly sure that those who took part in the Battle for Asber remember me as Effercon, as that was my username at the time.


I just remember you from the music threads. I thought you were pretty cool imo.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Vehement Mustelid said:


> I just remember you from the music threads. I thought you were pretty cool imo.


*checks VM's join date*

2010?

Heh, you weren't here when I was at my worst. :P

By the way, speaking of the music threads, I remember when there was a much larger metalhead presence at TCoD - now it's just us, but there were quite a few who no longer come here often, if at all (Grimdour, Jetx, Crystylla) or have stopped liking metal as much (Tarvos, sovram, Datura).

And now I've just realized that I wouldn't have gotten into three of my four biggest fandoms (*metal*, K-On!,* MLP:FiM, Homestuck*) without TCoD.

I've also just realized that this post has mostly become rambling...


----------



## Minish

I have nooo idea what my first name here was becaaause I used to just. make a new account and pretend to be a different person periodically. Perish Song and Minish were early ones, though! Aww, I remember when Dannichu was all "but you're Minish!! forever!!!" when I switched to Cirrus. Oops which eventually became my legal name oops.

I find it lots more trouble to remember people then are the same people now, plus if someone really wants me to disassociate them from a name I'll try hard.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> *checks VM's join date*
> 
> 2010?
> 
> Heh, you weren't here when I was at my worst. :P
> 
> By the way, speaking of the music threads, I remember when there was a much larger metalhead presence at TCoD - now it's just us, but there were quite a few who no longer come here often, if at all (Grimdour, Jetx, Crystylla) or have stopped liking metal as much (Tarvos, sovram, Datura).
> 
> And now I've just realized that I wouldn't have gotten into three of my four biggest fandoms (*metal*, K-On!,* MLP:FiM, Homestuck*) without TCoD.
> 
> I've also just realized that this post has mostly become rambling...


Yeah I've noticed (lurking~) that several members (Altmer, Furretsu, Squarewalker, Tavros) gave this board a big metal presence a few years back. This is really not the case now. 

(If you really want to see how much I've changed in the last few years, just take note of my drastically different musical tastes.)

Also, like you, I got into MLP:FiM and Homestuck through this board.


----------



## Flora

Zora of Termina said:


> Other people I talk to I mostly just refer to by their actual names by now sans Flora and Flareth.


Zora don't you know my actual name now why do you still call me Flora

awww frick I can't even distinguish myself from 13yo!Flora because _it's the same name just shortened

_and I joined too late in the forum for my horribleness to have vanished with the forum implosion :(


----------



## Phantom

Wow, going through here I never noticed how many people I recognize that are under different names. I was pretty quiet back on IF, so most people don't remember calling me Charizard2K, or C2K. I mostly posted in Insanity and Clubs, which back then you didn't get postcount for. 

If anyone browses other forums you might know me as Argetlam21, Not So Silent One or nasa, or some variation of Phantom.

I'd also be willing to donate the info on my old account if anyone wants to browse the IF forums.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Yeah I've noticed (lurking~) that several members (Altmer, Furretsu, Squarewalker, Tavros) gave this board a big metal presence a few years back. This is really not the case now.


Altmer and Tarvos are one and the same.


----------



## Phantom

Spoon said:


> I've had a fair share of usernames (Zironixx, Wolfie, and Oddly Hydraulic, Kay¿), but I've used Spoon for the longest, so I'm pretty sure that's what most people know me as. (Unless it's from a different place, then it's some variation of the shockingly different Spoon-Fork.)


Wait, you're Zironixx? I remember you now!

Aaand nw that there's been a link to the IF threads I can't stop looking back. Dammit.


----------



## Byrus

Scorch was my very first username here, back on the conforums version. I changed it to Twisted Reality soon after, and I used that name for... quite a while, I think? Then I went with Byrus, and I'm probably gonna stick with that permanently.

I still think of Tavros as Altmer and viki as surskitty to be honest. I also got really used to Cirrus being... Cirrus. Seeing the name Minish is throwing me off now, but it's bringing back some old memories.  

EDIT- Oh, apparently viki is surskitty again? +10 observation points for me


----------



## Zora of Termina

Flora said:


> Zora don't you know my actual name now why do you still call me Flora


Force of habit mostly >w>
To give you an idea of how used to calling you that and hearing you called that I am, Sable was calling you by your real first name today and I had to actually stop what I was doing for a moment to figure out who she was talking about.


----------



## Tarvos

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Altmer and Tarvos are one and the same.


We are a split personality ;)

Also Tavros means nothing. If you do that then at least call me Stavros :) 

By the way, I did steal Tarvos from a metal album (which was in turn stolen from mythology). I will leave you to guess where I got the nick from :)

I just changed because I was bored of the name "Altmer" (which is actually a plural anyhow, haha).


----------



## Ether's Bane

Tarvos said:


> Also Tavros means nothing.


Not exactly.

*winks at VM, Flora, Zero Moment, Maimi, and many others here - you know what I'm talking about*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Tarvos said:


> By the way, I did steal Tarvos from a metal album (which was in turn stolen from mythology). I will leave you to guess where I got the nick from :)


Pfff... that's an easy one.


----------



## Autumn

cirrus was never minish to me but i remembered that haha
we had a dorky conversation about warriors with tailsy once before i realized a lot of tcodians actually did like warriors

that was back when i still frequented irc haha


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Tarvos said:


> Also Tavros means nothing. If you do that then at least call me Stavros :)


Oh gog damnit did I really


----------



## Datura

Tarvos said:


> By the way, I did steal Tarvos from a metal album (which was in turn stolen from mythology). I will leave you to guess where I got the nick from :)


Tarvos, the embodiment of life. Tarvos, the genesis of time.


----------



## Flora

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> *winks at VM, Flora, Zero Moment, Maimi, and many others here - you know what I'm talking about*


Letters are switched


----------



## Tarvos

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> *winks at VM, Flora, Zero Moment, Maimi, and many others here - you know what I'm talking about*


No, Tarvos means something. Tavros is useless ;)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Tarvos said:


> No, Tarvos means something. Tavros is useless ;)


Hey, he's physically disabled, not _useless._


----------



## Tarvos

It's she. And for the record, I have it on good authority that I'm allowed to say this.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Tarvos said:


> It's she. And for the record, I have it on good authority that I'm allowed to say this.


I doubt that we're on the same page here.


----------



## Byrus

so confused right now

I got your name mixed up with a webcomic character. oops


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Being such a Homestuck-centered board, I'm surprised no one here hasn't already pointed that out to him.


----------



## Tarvos

I don't read Homestuck. Problem explained I suppose.


----------

